# Noah Anthony Updates



## VanWest

Well, thought Id copy turbomom(Steph) and start a new thread with Noah's progress.


Just back from the NICU was able to hold him for the second time. He's just SO cute. It is amazing to me how I can love something so much in such a short span of time. The nurse said he is doing really well. She doesnt hear the murmer anymore and that it might of closed with the med's they gave him. They had stopped feeding him because his tummy wasn't taking it well, but they are going to do an x-ray of his abdomen and if that comes back fine he will start rec'ving 1.5 cc every three hours again *crossing fingers* Side note is he has really senstive skin just like his Mommy, he has a rash from the tape that was on his belly.

I can't wait to see him in the AM!:cloud9:


----------



## alloyd519

It's good to hear that he's doing well, how are you feeling? Update us with pictures when you get the chance!!


----------



## Suz

Im so happy that everything is going well for you and Noah. Thanks for starting a thread to keep us all updated. :hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

Aww i'm finally glad to hear things are progressing!! Was waiting to hear more from you :) I hope that we can see some more pics of your beautiful boy and thats great that his PDA closed on it's own. I hope it stays that way!!! Well I look forward to reading someone elses updates for once :D


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I am so glad Noah is doing well.


----------



## Ellianna

Glad he's doing well huni
:)
xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

glad hes doin well xxx keep us updated


----------



## Vickie

Happy to hear he's doing so well! Thanks for the updates!!


----------



## ALI

Glad he is doing well, he will be home before you know it, We can't believe it is now 3 months since our princess came home from the NICU.


----------



## Louise

So glad he is doing well.


----------



## miel

i am so happy you've got to hold him:) 
it's great news! keep us posted!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

So glad he's doing so well, he sounds like a strong little man!

Love the name too (sure you can see that tho, lol)

xx


----------



## Angel

I am so pleased,he seems to be thriving,hang in there.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

So glad he is doing well


----------



## elles28

Really pleased to hear he is doing so well. Look forward to seeing pics and thanks for the update x


----------



## VanWest

Sorry Ladies, still no pics! I will work on this tonight maybe and see if I can get my DH to upload them on his laptop since Im useing the Quantum House's PC.
So today was a great day with my baby. I had Kangroo(sp) Care with Noah. They layed him on my bare chest for about 40 mins and he did very well with it! He was trying to nurse I think. Think he could smell my milk! :) He was moving his head around like crazy also. He truely is amazing!! The nurse showed me how to take him temp after the Kangroo care and it was 98.7 so he really did great!! I then changed his diaper for the first time. I have to admitt I was nervous, but he didnt cry like he usually does when the nurses change him. He is back on feeds, *crossing fingers* he does well so he can start getting bigger. 

Yesterday I was very depressed after reading this Premie Mag they had at the NICU, so last night I decided I would not read anymore. Its just to much. I do think I'm dealing with the baby blues so to speak. The whole process happened so fast I dont think I had time for it to sink in intill recently. That Im a mother, Im not pregnant anymore. Im not working we weren't prepared money wise. On and on... 

Please tell me the depression goes away? Should I be concerned? Or is this normal to feel this way? It's like a catch-22 Im so happy when I see my baby and then later when Im by myself I get sad :( I want him home with me I guess. I will try to upload the pictures later tonight :)


----------



## Samantha

Hiya,

As a mother of a preemie born last July at 1lb 9oz I just want to reasure you that what you are feeling is completely normal. You will undoubtedly be going through so many emotions right now that you may feel its difficult to cope. I thought I would never get through those first few weeks. But I did and so will you. 

The next few weeks will probably be the most scary, wonderful, exhausting, worrying and emotionally draining that you are likely to go through. Just go with the flow, try not to read too much, take each day at a time and enjoy your little boy. See this time as a gift, you are meant too see your little boy grow from this very early age. 

It won't be easy but these days will seem like a distant memory when you take your little boy home.

Look at my profile picture. I never dreamed of this kind of photo being taken when Charlotte was born, but now, after the depression I felt at the beginning I am the happiest woman in the world.

I wish you all the best,

take care
Love
Sam


----------



## Mango

Thanks for keepign us updated! He is doing so well, strong guy!!


----------



## Jenny

So glad he's doing so well hon! :hugs:

As for feeling depressed, its completely normal. The first week is always the toughest. Like you, I would cry every time I had to leave Drake in the hospital and couldn't bring him home. Its really tough to see your little one like that but like Samantha said, these memories will seem so distant when you bring him home. I hope you start feeling better soon hon, and don't be scared to lean on someone like your hubby/family. Having a great support system during this time will help you get through this more easily.

He'll be home with you before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## RachieH

So pleased to read little Noah has been doing so well!
-I bet you were on cloud nine after getting to hold him for so long and changing his nappy! 
- As for the depression, its normal after a full term, stress free birth, let alone the arrival of your little boy in such a stressful and scarey situation! - I should imagine the shock is only just subsiding and reality hitting you!....Really hope it abates as your son goes from strngth to strength and you get closer to bringing him home where he belongs.
- Really hope your little man continues his fabulous progress!

Few more pics please!


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless, sending you all a big hug :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Glad to hear Noah is doing so well :hugs:


----------



## VanWest

Quick update: Vanessa got to hold him again today and try "kangaroo care" for the first time! She also helped change his little diaper and take his temp. oh yeah, and daddy got to finally hold him for the first time and I cried :(

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc220/vectorsevan/DSC07015.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc220/vectorsevan/DSC07007.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc220/vectorsevan/DSC07000.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc220/vectorsevan/DSC06988.jpg


----------



## Holldoll

Wow! He's so tiny! I'm glad he's doing well. How are you feeling Vanessa?


----------



## ColtonsMom

He is adorable! and so tiny! :lol: His diaper looks huge on him!
Glad he is doing well! Maybe he wont be in the hospital too long! :hugs:


----------



## Samantha

He looks great. He doesnt appear to be on any breathing equipment which is fantastic. He'll be home before you know it.


----------



## Samantha675

He looks so fantastic, and it is wonderful to hear he is doing so well!!!


----------



## Serene123

He looks so strong for someone so little. You're both very lucky to have him :)


----------



## clairebear

they are such gorgeous pictures he looks really strong for one so small. pleased he is doing so well xx


----------



## VanWest

Thanks everyone. Yes he is very little :( Still only 1 lb and 15 oz. He is doing very well though, breathing on his own. He's only upto 2cc's every three hours. But I think once the amount is increased that's when he'll be adding the weight on. When you read the NICU is and up and down place they werent kidding!

Samantha good advice about not reading things, after reading the Premature Baby's Mag I decided I wasnt ever reading that again! :headspin:


----------



## Serene123

I'm sure he'll be fattening up soon enough! :D


----------



## ALI

If he is like our greedy little piglet , he will soon put on the weight
He looks great


----------



## VanWest

So today problay has been the hardest for me. I didnt arrive at the NICU till 1:30 because I wasnt feeling well so I took a nap after my doctors appointment. I looked in his little bed and he was back on the nasel oxygen, only at 21% but I got very upset crying and all. Then the doctor informs me he is going to need a blood transfusion tonight. Im so upset, I know everyone said its one step foward one step back but I was taken off guard, he was doing so well. Im so scared. Im trying to be postive but to be honest Im brakeing down, trying to recover from all this and being by myself M-F its takeing a tole. If you could all pray for my baby, Id be so thankful. Im waiting till 8pm to see how it went, I will try to update later tonight or tommorrow. Please pray for him.


----------



## miel

i will pray for Noah , you are very strong person please take care of yourself also wishing you the best .


----------



## Serene123

I'm sure everyone on here is praying for your little guy!


----------



## missjess

Sending lots and lots of positive energy for your little sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## faith_may

I will pray for you little boy, I hope everything goes well. :hugs:


----------



## goldlion

I'm thinking of you guys! 

Sorry to hear you're having a difficult time, but all will pass! I hope the transfusion went well. Keep your chin up, Van. I know sometimes it must be hard to do, but everything will be okay girl. 

And never hesitate to have a good cry! :) Thinking of you, xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hugs: Thinking of you all.


----------



## elles28

Praying for little Noah & thinking positive thoughts for you all xx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Newt

I am thinking and praying for you and your beautiful little boy. I hope it goes well, he is adorable.


----------



## VanWest

So the transfusion went well. His blood work came back this afternoon and his levels are UP :) He's now red/pink instead of pale like he was before. He's still on the nasal oxygen , but the nurse's seem to think he'll be off of it in a few days. We did get some good news last night. HE HIT 2 lbs!!!!!!!!!!!! :D Im not sure how much he weighs tonight though, the nurse he has wasnt going to weigh him till midnight :(! Most of the nurses do it when we are there..oh well gives me more things to type about later. Thanks everyone for your kind post, was an emotional night, but it got better my Dad came to be with us while we waited and that helped. Though today I slept ALOT! lol... Might as well sleep now because when he's home I doubt I'll be sleeping then!! 

Side note: We went to Wallie World tonight and bought him some really cute Preemie clothes, they said he can start wearing clothes when he hits about 3 lbs...so only 15 more oz to go :) Can't wait to post pics of him in clothes!


----------



## faith_may

I'm so glad and happy he's doing better and I'm sure he's going to be using the clothes that you bought for him really soon :hugs:


----------



## Samantha

Hiya,

He is doing fantastically well. Please don't be down about him needing a blood transfusion. I remember what it was like those first few days not really knowing what to expect and I certainly remember Charlotte's first blood transfusion and how upset I was. She went on to have in excess of 10 blood transfusions but look at her now. If they need a top up then no big deal and if it makes them feel better then all the better.

Your little boy is doing brilliantly for such a low weight. He isnt on a ventilator or CPAP. He just needs a small amount of oxygen so thats fantastic. Remember, he won't be home with you yet so it is better he has the extra oxygen to make him grow bigger and get home to you earlier. Charlotte was on oxygen until 38 weeks and we were fully expecting her to come home on oxygen but she made if off just in time.

Keep your chin up and enjoy being a mum to an amazing little boy.

Love
Sam


----------



## doctordeesmrs

So glad things are going well. Can't wait to see pics of him in his new clothes.


----------



## Vickie

Glad the transfusion went well. Great news that he's up to 2 pounds!!


----------



## toot

My prayers are with you and Noah. So glad to hear that he made it to 2 lb.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Very glad to hear the transfusion went so well... He sounds like a very strong little boy - and only 1lb to grow until you get to dress him up in little clothes - that's great!

Best of luck with all the future holds,


----------



## supernurse

Absolutely amazing. He's growing stronger every day. 
It great that he is putting on the weight and everthing is going well. xx


----------



## turbo_mom

Aww hun he sounds like a great little fighter. Now that he's at 2lbs and putting on weight it should only go up from here! 
I would be very proud if I were you that Noah is already practically breathing on his own. He just needs a little bit of help right now.
I know it can be upsetting but just remember that it's all for the best and it's helping him to get stronger. Each day in the NICU is like a suprise though. Sometimes good sometimes bad. And it's absolutely OK to feel the way you feel. You are not alone :) Just continue to take care of yourself and get lots of rest. 
Are you pumping milk? If so how is that going for you?
Don't forget to take tonnes of pictures and write down everything that happens. He will be much bigger before you know it. They grow very quickly :)
I remember too the first time I saw Angelynn is clothes. I cried :) They didn't even tell me she was ready for clothes. I just came in and she was in a cute little outfit. That was a special day and after that my mom and I started to make lots for her. Babies R Us have some adorable preemie sleepers that Noah can wear right away. Angelynn has almost outgrown hers already!! The Bay also has a big selection of preemie clothes.
Well keep us updated and keep posting pics it's great to see the progress :D


----------



## Linzi

Im so pleased to hear he's doing so well. This is my first baby, so I dont really have any advice or anything, just wanted to say Im thinking of you all. I thought from the first photos of him you posted that he looked great for his 'age' and he still does, looks very strong!

I hope you, your DH and family are looking after yourselves as well, because thats just as important :)

xxx


----------



## luckyme225

I'm so glad that Noah has been doing so well. Can't wait to see new photos. Take care hun!


----------



## stephlw25

Really pleased hes doing so well! x


----------



## Jenny

:hugs: Glad he's doing so well hon. He'll be putting on weight in no time! hang in there sweetie. Things will get better :hugs:


----------



## VanWest

You know how they say in a situation like this that "no news is good news"? Well today we got nothing bad news... probably one of (if not THE) worst day so far. From best as we can tell Noah has an infection (in his blood) possibly from the pick line in his hand. They have him on antibiotics etc but the side affects are it caused major problems with his breathing so he had to have the c-pap put back on earlier today and now tonight they had to incubate him with the breathing tube that he has not had since the first few days he was born. Also they had to stop his feeds and put him back on full IV after being soooo close (.5) to getting him off of it. We will keep you posted but the next 24-48 hours will be critical.. please continue to pray for Noah!


----------



## elles28

:hugs:praying big time for Noah. :hugs:


----------



## faith_may

I will pray for your baby boy


----------



## Linzi

Thinking of you all hun. 

He's in the best place for now, Im sure the doctors will do a great job :)

xxx


----------



## fifi83

Thinking of u all and praying for little noah :hugs:


----------



## ALI

VanWest said:


> You know how they say in a situation like this that "no news is good news"? Well today we got nothing bad news... probably one of (if not THE) worst day so far. From best as we can tell Noah has an infection (in his blood) possibly from the pick line in his hand. They have him on antibiotics etc but the side affects are it caused major problems with his breathing so he had to have the c-pap put back on earlier today and now tonight they had to incubate him with the breathing tube that he has not had since the first few days.. please continue to pray for Noah!

Hiya, however hard it is try and remain positive, Charlotte caught a very serious infection from her mum's original Candida (Thursh) infection, which caused the premature birth. She was diagnosed with blodd infection at a couple of days old , when only 1 lb 5 oz, and had to go back on the CPAP and did not come off her breathing tube until 38 weeks. They did a spinal and discovered the infection had got to her brain via the spinal fluid and developed into fungal Candida meningitis. They gave her a 1% chance of survival last July but they have very powerful antibiotics these days. She was on them for 8 weeks but pulled through and amazed them all to come home.

It was pretty much the most serious infection a baby could possibly have, 
it has left her with two little cysts on her brain but she has grown into a very healthy 10 1/2 lb baby, 7 months old today. Think of her being back on CPAP as a positive not negative thing as it means she can concentrate on fighting the infection.

We don't know whether Charlotte may have any issues as a result, as the Doctor said babies are not expected to and rarely survive the meningitis she had, but we love her to bits and she is acting like a normal healthy baby. 

She failed her hearing tests and we are taking her to the Royal Surrey in Guildford to have hearing aids fitted tomorrow but it is no worse than my not being able to see more than 2 feet from my face without contact lenses.

My point is with the arsenal of drugs available these days pretty much any infection can be beaten. Just try and remain positive and keep faith in your little one. It is incredible what tough little fighters they are.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi V & B :hi:

Is there any update hun? How is little man? I do hope everything is a little brighter today x

I'm hoping you got my card by now? Think about you all alot (including turbomum & Jay) I however fail to get round all the forum atm but I need to make sure I come in on your updpates from now on.

:hugs:


----------



## VanWest

Hi Wobbles thanks for checking on us. He seems to be doing better today. It's going to be a long road. Brad bought the mail from home today so no I havent gotten your card, I will let you know when I do :) I'm really drained emotionaly but Im going to keep going for Noah. Never knew I could love so much.


----------



## Wobbles

Might not fit through the letterbox hun :blush:

Hang in there .... he'll be stronger every day for his Mummy he can feel how much you love him from day 1 :hugs:


----------



## faith_may

All my prayers are for your little boy, :hugs:


----------



## VanWest

We loaded some new pictures of Noah in Dad's photobucket. He's currently 2 lbs 8 oz and breathing on his own again.
https://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc220/vectorsevan/


----------



## fifi83

Aww what a litte cutie, pleased to hear Noah is doing well, Take care x


----------



## Holldoll

He's looking so big! I'm glad he's doing well!


----------



## genkigemini

He is so precious. Thanks for the updates and the pictures. He really is so cute!


----------



## luckyme225

I'm glad he is doing better~ wonderful pictures by the way!


----------



## Helen_26

Wow! He's a little cutie. I'm so pleased that he is coming on so well.


----------



## faith_may

He's so cute, and he's getting big. :hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Wow, what a special little boy you have xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

He's gorgeous! So glad he's doing well!

xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

aww he is getting big. what a gorgeous boy. Glad he is keeping well.


----------



## elles28

So glad he is doing well..Noah is in my thoughts & prayers xx


----------



## VanWest

Today Noah is one month old. Spent most of the day with him, I like to be there when they do there "hands on" so I can change his diaper, take his tempature, and sometimes hold him as he's getting his feeding. Last night he weighed 2 lbs 10 oz, So 5 more oz and he's gained 1 whole pound. He becomes more and more beauitful to us everyday!! Yesterday I had a little melt down. It all starts with breast pumping, I do it every 2-3 hours and wake up in the middle of the night to pump, but my supply isnt increasing, I usually get 10-15ml's each breast, so Im worried I wount produce enough for him when he is able to breastfeed. So Ive been worried about that....then there are two boy babies all born after him. One a few days, the other two weeks later. I know full well they were bigger, one was over 3 lbs and the other just under 3 lbs. I know they didnt have the same "issues" as Noah did, and he has more to overcome. But I became upset because last week they were allowed to wear clothes..then this week try breastfeeding. Thats kinda when I lost it. Don't get me wrong.. I'm VERY happy they are doing so well...it's just so hard because I want to be doing these things to. I sometimes dont think the other mother's understand what a huge milestones these babies are having because they havent been there as long as we have. So I had a big cry back at the house and then I was better. I just have to wait alittle longer even though Im jealious :)


P.S Wobbles your package came to my house today, I have to wait till Im home again or when my Mom comes to see me next. but THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! your very sweet and the kindness means more to me then you know :hugs:


----------



## miel

hang in there:) Noah will be with you soon:)


----------



## Jenny

Glad to hear he's doing so well! :hugs: I'm sure you'll be able to breastfeed him soon hon! hang in there :hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

Oh hun I know how you feel!!! It's so agonizing and yes they are HUGE milestones. Everything from one pound to the first bath to the first outfit is a big deal. But just be patient they will come. It will make them all that more special to you. Just remeber to document everything so that you will have it for later when you look back on things. I wish I had started a journal at the beginning!!! But try not to be too jealous. Every baby is different and you will get to experience everything that the other moms are.
I remember the day Angelynn had her surgery I broke down as well when we left and I saw a mom and her baby going home. I was quite upset and jealous.
Im glad to see Noah's doing well and growing though! And see it's been a month already didn't it go fast?? 
:hugs:


----------



## faith_may

:hugs:


----------



## goldlion

So glad to hear he's doing well, Van!!!! :D:D:D


----------



## vicky

So glad he is doing so well hun. SOunds like a little fighter


----------



## Newt

:hugs:


----------



## Linzi

I cant believe its been a month already.

It must be hard seeing other mums and their babies, but your little boy is doing great, he's such a fighter! 

Hope you're keeping well too :)

xxx


----------



## VanWest

Noah was doing very well over the weekend. He was lowered the a level 2, instead of a 3. Wearing clothes and I was able to try breastfeeding. Now though he's having trouble with his stomach is extended(swollen) so they've stoped feeding him, back on IV and no longer wearing clothes. Sure is a rollercoaster. His weight has kinda of hit a low hasnt gained alot since all of this. His oxygen levels have been good, and his blood work doesnt show signs of an infection, I think its the stuff they use to add calories to his breastmilk that doesnt agree with him. Keep little Noah in your prayers please.

I also wanted to thank all the ladies who pitched in and sent me the cute little bear and picture frame, I can't wait to put the bear in his room! Thanks Wobbles!!! :hugs:


----------



## faith_may

I hope he gets better soon, and I'm glad he's oxygen levels are good. I hope you get to try breastfeeding again really soon. :hugs: I will keep praying.


----------



## VanWest

They think he might have something called "NEC" . Really scared. Please pray for Noah.


----------



## genkigemini

I just looked up NEC. I promise to pray for all of you. You guys have been so strong through everything and I am sure everything will work out fine. :hugs: Stay positive as much as possible. We are all here supporting you!


----------



## elles28

:hugs::hugs:Thinking & praying for you guys....Noah is a wee fighter & will get through this stay strong mummy & daddy xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Serene123

I hope he's alright :hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

I'll keep you son in my thoughts!


----------



## faith_may

I will keep praying


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## vicky

your all in my thoughts hun.


----------



## Wobbles

VanWest said:


> I also wanted to thank all the ladies who pitched in and sent me the cute little bear and picture frame, I can't wait to put the bear in his room! Thanks Wobbles!!! :hugs:

Aw hun I am so glad they got there - thats took ages :shock: from Me, Stircrazy & the mod team hun x

Keeping lil man much in our thoughts x


----------



## clairebear

aww hun thinking of u and your lil one xxxx


----------



## VanWest

Noah is breathing on his own again. They did some test on his brain to see if that might of been why he just stopped breathing out of the blue. His Ultrasound came back fine and they did a EEG to see if he was having seziures, it showed he was having them which, to them didnt make since because he did not show any signs of seziures, so they did another EEG and video taped it for 24 hours, I spoke to the doctor who read it and she said again it showed some seziure activity but he wasnt showing signs with his body that he was having one so she doesnt want to put him on medication he proably doesnt need. This afternoon he is having a Cat Scan of the Brain to be safe. His belly is still swollen, he doesnt cry when you touch it anymore and they are starting to hear bowel sounds, so Im still praying for a mircale and it will fix itself and no surgery will be needed. On a postive note, the nurse let me hold Noah today first time in four days. We did skin to skin care, which is suppose to help me produce more milk since Ive been pumping for a month and half now. Thank you for all your kind comments and prayers, they really help.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Glad to hear some positive news out of it. Hopefully he won't have to have surgery :hugs: Will continue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## faith_may

I will keep praying, I'm so happy he's doing much better


----------



## Jenny

Glad you got some good news hon, I hope he continues to recover without needing the surgery! Keeping you all in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

Oh hun i'm sorry your NICU experience isn't going as well for you :( I can't imagine how tough things are for you. I hope that things turn around for you he sounds like he's doing pretty well despite what he's dealing with. Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## welshcakes79

:hugs: Hope everything is ok with Noah after the cat scan, he is such a handsome little guy, and looks like such a fighter, also think he looks like his mommy ;).... keeping you in my thoughts. XXX


----------



## VanWest

Thanks everyone. His belly seems alittle better today. Wanted to give you all an update. Did have some bad news yesterday. The night nurse noticed his left leg was swollen and he was very fussy everytime they moved him. They did an Xray and his Left Femur is fractured. So now he has a splint on. It has been the hardest week of my life. They always say two steps foward one step back, but I dont know how much more I can take. The brake isnt on the growth plate which is good, and the ortho stated he thinks it should heal fine and he shouldnt have any issues with it later on. It's hard to tell how much he "really" weighs now because of the splint adding extra weight, he weighed 3lbs 3 oz last night.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Sorry to hear about the brake, but glad his stomach is doing a little better :hugs:


----------



## Deise

Oh no!! How do you think that fracture happened??


----------



## faith_may

I hope he gets better really soon, I will keep praying for him


----------



## Linzi

I hope it gets better soon. What a tough little boy you've got there.

xxx


----------



## goldlion

Oh hun, sorry to hear about the break in his femur! Glad to hear his stomach is better, though. I hope everything starts to look up... you've got a little tough guy.


----------



## turbo_mom

Hun where did the fracture come from??? He's so little the only way I could see it happening is if someone rough handled him. Sorry I don't want to start any trouble or accusations but I would be questioning the nurses. That just doesn't feel right to me...
:hugs: Hope you're doing ok. How are you holding up??


----------



## Samantha675

Oh I am so sorry to hear about your little ones break. A girlfriend of mine worked with premies, and she said that sometimes they are just so tiny, it is really easy to break a bone on them. She had done it herself, and she is they loveliest sweetest person ever, and she said it just killed her.


----------



## vicky

aww hun about his fracture leg i'm in the same mind as turbo mum about how did he get it? glad his tummy his a little better. your all in my thoughts hun


----------



## seattlemama

I am sorry about his leg, poor little guy! I am with Turbomom in that I would kinda wonder what caused it... At least he is gaining a little weight. I hope things start looking up for you and Noah.


----------



## AquaDementia

How is Noah doing?


----------



## NeyNey

I've just caught up on your story (just read all your post and pictures - and I must say, you have such an adorable son!) 

You must be two of the strongest people I've met in a long time to be going through such a journey. Like you said, 2 steps forward, and one step back - but reading this story from start to finish, let me reassure you that with each update Noah seems to be improving, even though there's been little bumps to get over, he is definitely a little fighter!


----------



## VanWest

NeyNey, Thank you for your comments. Your very right. Though at the times when we are going through the down times it feels like nothing is getting better.

Im sorry I havent updated sooner.... So here's an update :)

He's doing better. Wearing clothes again and with his brace he weighs 4lbs 2.8 oz...so Im thinking he weighs about 3lbs 12-14oz . The big news is the doctors decided he could take his feedings by mouth. He's taking ALL feedings now by bottle. Im not allowed to breastfeed yet intill he's off the IV and on full feeds, so Im hopeing in a week. He started at 3cc's every three hours last Monday and this Monday he is upto 16cc's every 3 hours. His bottle feeds have made him such a happier baby he loves to eat!! So since he's taking all his feeds by mouth, he doesnt need the OG tube(feeding tube) which was down his nose...so finally after 2 months I can see my baby's face with no tape or anything in his nose or mouth. 

Today I went home and decorated his room, before I had been scared to, wasnt sure what was going to happen. Now I know he's going to come home, I just feel it. Im going to ask Brad to post some pics in his photobucket, will post a link when he has it up.


----------



## AquaDementia

I'm happy to hear good news Van!!


----------



## Linzi

So happy to hear the good news :) Sounds like he's doing great :)

Can't wait to see piccies of the nursery!

xxx


----------



## Vickie

Sounds like he's doing really well!!


----------



## Samantha675

Oh hunny, that is wonderful news!!! It must be such a wonderful feeling to feed your little boy! I am so pleased for you.


----------



## faith_may

I'm so happy he's doing much better, I will keep praying, he's an amazing little boy


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Glad he's doing so well.


----------



## VanWest

So this afternoon at 12, we tried breastfeeding again. We did it last time about 3 weeks ago. So it went okay. Im going back again at 5:30 to try again. So keeping my fingers crossed, and praying this stay on this track and that he will be heading home soon...we'll see!


----------



## VanWest

Noah will be a level 2 NICU patient starting on Thursday and his feeds are upto 23cc's every three hours, a few steps closer to getting home!!!


----------



## faith_may

I'm so glad he's doing much better, I'm sure he will be home really soon.


----------



## clairebear

ah im so pleased he is doing well xx


----------



## Kooky

Youve got a right little fighter there :) Ive just read through this post and im really glad he is doing so well!
Take care


----------



## missjess

Glad to see he's doing well !!!! Fingers crossed you'll bring him home soon !!!:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

Glad Noah is improving to level 2!! I hope his feedings keep getting better.


----------



## VanWest

Forgot to say I added some pic's of Noah to myspace. So for anyone who would like to see some new pic's send me a friend request. myspace.com/vanwest


----------



## Samantha675

Congrats hun, that is wonderful news!!


----------



## Jenny

:hugs: Glad to hear he's doing great! Wishing you all the luck with the breastfeeding hon :hugs:


----------



## vicky

glad he is doing so well hun good luck with the breast feeding


----------



## VanWest

Hi Everyone

Happy Easter :) The link below is a link to a story my Dad wrote about Noah. He's an Associate Editor for the paper here. It made me cry, thought I would share it with you all.

https://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/mar/22/30gtchronicle-roman-condensed-hed/?feedback=1#comments


----------



## goldlion

What a beautiful article, Van :)


----------



## BurtonBaby

Wow that article was so sweet. Your dad is a great writer. Hope little Noah comes home soon hun! :hugs:


----------



## toot

So glad that Noha is home. I read your dad's artical and he is a amazing writer.


----------



## VanWest

Noah is 23 inch's long now!!! At birth he was 14 inch's long. I think he's 11 lbs, will know for sure when he gets his RSV shot next week :D


----------



## TashaAndBump

Wow sounds like he is doing really well :D What a special little boy! :happydance:


----------



## ALI

hiya, 
glad to hear he is doing well 

the rsv jab is brilliant , just remember it is a preventative measure only but kept our little one in good health . Before it was invented 80% of premmies ended back in hospital at some point, now it is almost zero due to the bug


----------



## VanWest

Oh yes I know, and Im very protective lol, Infact when my step kids have been ill, Ive banned them to there room, and call my mom to pick them up. my step daughter andrea was gone one week last time she was sick, thats when her doc said it would be safe for her to return


----------



## dizzy65

thats good to hear he is doing good :)


----------



## Frankie

how adorable xx


----------



## VanWest

Noah now is 10lbs 10 oz and 23 inch's long. I'm so proud of my little boy :D :dance:


----------



## TashaAndBump

VanWest said:


> Noah now is 10lbs 10 oz and 23 inch's long. I'm so proud of my little boy :D :dance:

I bet you are! He's amazing... Go Noah! :happydance:


----------



## Linzi

Wow thats such great progress! Ibet you're so proud!

xxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

:happydance: amazin lil guy well done Noah :happydance:


----------

